# Bag of Bones reording alert



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It seems, at least on my box, it doesn't detect that there are multiple episodes of this miniseries. I had to set both tonight and tomorrow nights episodes separately.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

I noticed there is a 2 hour and a 4 hour episode, same description. I recorded both.....?


----------



## bean1980 (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I understand it's a two part miniseries. I recorded the 4 hours one as well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What I'd seen was that it was 2 hours tonight, then 2 tomorrow, at 9. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My Dish DVR had to be forced to schedule Monday as it thought it was a duplicate even though they both clearly said Part 1 and Part 2. So I checked the A&E web site before deciding what to do:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the head up -- and just in time, too. I hit record five minutes b4 it started.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The tags & info box are identical for both parts. No way for a receiver to know they are different.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I forgot about it all together, thanks for the thread.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> What I'd seen was that it was 2 hours tonight, then 2 tomorrow, at 9. Guess we'll find out.


Correct, but they're also showing all 4 hours tomorrow night starting at 11:00EST (right after the second part is shown).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe we had this same problem when the Andromeda Strain aired on A&E... Parts with identical guide info making it difficult to record both parts.

I haven't dealt with tomorrow yet... Will have to shuffle some other recordings to make it work anyway.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I have to say I love the novel, one of King's best, but this miniseries just did not capture the atmosphere. Sure there's another two hours tonight, but I dunno. Felt both rushed and too slow at the same time, does that make sense?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

pablo said:


> I have to say I love the novel, one of King's best, but this miniseries just did not capture the atmosphere. Sure there's another two hours tonight, but I dunno. Felt both rushed and too slow at the same time, does that make sense?


I have not read a King novel since The Stand, only from lack of time and patience to sit and read. 
So now when I see the movies I am not disappointed.
But back through the history of novel to movie or series, I cannot think of a movie that was better than the book. There is just something in the writing that no one can get exactly right. 
It could be the time issue you suggest. If they could take one novel and stretch it over a 2-4 or even 6 season HBO series, it may lend the director the amount of time to allow for every detail.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

Why can't these mini-sieres be tagged part 1 of 2, part 2 of 2?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

armophob said:


> I have not read a King novel since The Stand, only from lack of time and patience to sit and read.


Not to derail the thread too much, but King's latest novel, 11/22/63, is one amazing book. If you haven't read any King novel in a long time, this would be the perfect time to try. It's his best novel in a long while.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A movie better than the book is rare. I don't know if they are necessarily better, but Stand by Me, Shawshank Redemption and Misery are very close to being equal at least. Maybe The Dead Zone.

Agreed, his latest one is excellent, I haven't been able to get into his books lately. Next is a new Dark Tower book.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Either I am really tired every time I start watching this, or this is terribly boring. I wake up the next day after starting to watch episode 1 and it looks like I have not made it past the first 45min.

I am going to try again tonight


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, the first hour was boring and uninteresting.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Yes, the first hour was boring and uninteresting.


it gets better?

I am about to find out, I am restarting it.
night night


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It gets interesting, but lacks that excitement element.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

armophob said:


> I have not read a King novel since The Stand, only from lack of time and patience to sit and read.
> So now when I see the movies I am not disappointed.
> But back through the history of novel to movie or series, I cannot think of a movie that was better than the book. There is just something in the writing that no one can get exactly right.
> It could be the time issue you suggest. If they could take one novel and stretch it over a 2-4 or even 6 season HBO series, it may lend the director the amount of time to allow for every detail.


How about the movie of The Shining?

Even my brother who doesn't like King's books liked that one.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> How about the movie of The Shining?
> 
> Even my brother who doesn't like King's books liked that one.


I will take his word on that one. The movies I saw as a teenager I never went back and read the books. Movies like Carrie, Salem's Lot, The Shining, Creepshow, Cujo, The Dead Zone, Christine, Children of the Corn, Firestarter, Maximum Overdrive, Stand By Me, The Hitchhiker, The Running Man .............

Holy crow, I thought I read a lot of Stephen King books, but now that I list them out, I really cannot speak about comparing the old movies to the books.:lol:


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Apart from a handful of movies, King's books they're based on are tons better. Sadly, Bag of Bones was no exception. A great book, a very mediocre adaptation.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I wasn't too impressed with this mini-series. I liked the book and this was just slow and went for cheap jolts. It got marginally better as it went on though, imo.


----------

